# My new friend



## tommyboy (Feb 17, 2012)

[attachment=4003][attachment=4001][attachment=4002] picked up my new friend today Feel like a kid on Christmas morning! He (look at those jowels!) is amazing.


----------



## Riplee (Feb 17, 2012)

I think it will be a very good friend~!!


----------



## tommyboy (Feb 18, 2012)

He sure will be. It was shocking how relaxed and calm he was last night. I expected him to be a little nervous or anxious. I took him out of the tub he came home in, he walked around for a while and then crawled in my lap and fell asleep. I think I'm in love!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 18, 2012)

_Congrats  he's definitely on the cheekie side_


----------



## Rhetoric (Feb 18, 2012)

Awesome red!


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Feb 24, 2012)

were did u grabb him from ? hes awsome


----------



## tommyboy (Feb 24, 2012)

Picked him up off of Craigslist. Couldn't believe how nice he was in person. Had to drive down to Attleboro to check him out but it was well worth it!


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Feb 25, 2012)

his jowelz are nice and bigg


----------

